# LIGHTYEAR ya es un fracaso monumental y los medios tratan de minimizar o silenciarlo



## aldebariano (19 Jun 2022)

Tal cual, 5 millones recaudados en un día para un filme de 200 millones.... Jajajajajajajaja


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Jun 2022)

Tal vez sea pronto para afirmar nada, pero el tema de la escenita LGBT no le va a hacer ningún bien. No solo por el baneo en 14 países, sinó porque por aquí la gente también ha reaccionado muy negativamente.


----------



## imaginARIO (19 Jun 2022)

Si Walt levantara la cabeza, se volvía a morir...


----------



## Kelowna (19 Jun 2022)

Malisima es poco y lo de la escenita al principio creí que había escuchado mal( es lo que tiene verla en cam) pero no ahí estaba capitán woke atacando de nuevo.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (19 Jun 2022)

la peste de jorge floyd lo corrompe todo


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (19 Jun 2022)

Beso gay en Star Vs Las Fuerzas del Mal, canción Amigos:


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (19 Jun 2022)

5,1 sobre 10 ahora mismo en IMDB. A ver cuanto "lo suben" los próximos dias.

Las opiniones la estan descuartizando:
Lightyear (2022) - IMDb


----------



## 'br0nyH4ck.bat' (19 Jun 2022)

Era obvio que esto iba a pasar


----------



## Decipher (19 Jun 2022)

Ni me molesto en piratearla.


----------



## Ming I (19 Jun 2022)

Les da igual, lo importante para ellos es normalizar la homosexualidad entre los crios, y para conseguirlo no les importa fundir una compañia que tiene casi cien años. Les vale la pena.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Jun 2022)

Disney se cargará pixar, cada vez que se meten en guiones, ya lo hicieron en cortos destrozan todo. Esas escenas me las mandaran el año que viene para el plan de igualdad.


----------



## dcuartero (19 Jun 2022)

Al menos no sale con un libro de texto "enseñando" a hacerse pajas con 10 años....
Jeje, cosas de nuestro sistema educativo, me preguntó qué pensará un profesor finlandés acerca de este novedoso sistema español de enseñanza.


----------



## poppom (19 Jun 2022)

Da igual, no han hecho la película para ganar dinero.
Si homosexualizan a 200mil o 300mil niñas la película habrá sido un éxito


----------



## Popuespe (19 Jun 2022)

Vaya, podría haberme ahorrado el desayuno...


----------



## Popuespe (19 Jun 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Da igual, no han hecho la película para ganar dinero.
> Si homosexualizan a 200mil o 300mil niñas la película habrá sido un éxito



Bien tirado.


----------



## Funcional (19 Jun 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Si Walt levantara la cabeza, se volvía a morir...



No te creas. Disney era masonazo premium, estaría muy de acuerdo en usar su factoría para lobotomizar a la juventud.


----------



## Turbocata (19 Jun 2022)

Hay que ir al cine, pero no para ver la propaganda transexual del gobierno, hay que ir para cagar en la puerta.


----------



## Edgard (19 Jun 2022)

Ming I dijo:


> Les da igual, lo importante para ellos es normalizar la homosexualidad entre los crios, y para conseguirlo no les importa fundir una compañia que tiene casi cien años. Les vale la pena.



Esto es lo preocupante.

Tienen la máquina de imprimir y próximamente dinero virtualmente ilimitado.

Es decir, tienen los medios y la intención. Lo demás les sobra


----------



## Gotthard (19 Jun 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Da igual, no han hecho la película para ganar dinero.
> Si homosexualizan a 200mil o 300mil niñas la película habrá sido un éxito



Poca homosecsualización habran logrado para sus amos: viendo que la mayoria de las criticas denuncian que crios de primaria se quedan sobaos a los 30 minutos de pelicula o piden a sus padres irse del cine. Teniendo en cuenta que un crio de esa edad puede tragarse las mayores castañas del cartoon network en bucle y sin pestañear, significa que los nuevos jovencitos "creadores" en Disney/Pixar no son unicamente unos malvados hijoputas progresistas woke, ademas no tienen ni puta idea de hacer una pelicula que atraiga la atención de un crio. Son unos incompetentes y unos mancos.


----------



## AbrilSinFlores (19 Jun 2022)

En cada película de Disney tenemos que tener la escena lésbica, no se trata de ser un minuto o muchos, se trata de meter eso en la cabeza de la gente, cuando en tus películas da igual para que edad me tienes que introducir la misma escena, es porque me quieres mandar ese mensaje, la película es sólo una correa de transmisión para tal fin, lo que menos importa es la película.

Aquí es donde yo veo el problema, usan el medio para un propósito diferente del que debería ser, que es entretener, su mensaje racial, sexual o que orientación sexual es la buena.


----------



## Eremita (19 Jun 2022)

Antiguamente no faltaban las escenas fumando, ni las de bebiendo alcohol.


----------



## Tackler (19 Jun 2022)

Go woke, get broke.


----------



## guanoincoming (19 Jun 2022)

No me extraña que Franco hiciera una guerra civil. El mundo se va a la mierda, ya está bien de promover ser "vagoneta". Sólo se engancha por delante.


----------



## M4rk (19 Jun 2022)

No veo series ni películas desde hace años porque por defecto sé que van a tener ingentes cantidades de propaganda globohomo (no uso el término woke porque también es globohomo).


----------



## B. Golani (19 Jun 2022)

Funcional dijo:


> No te creas. Disney era masonazo premium, estaría muy de acuerdo en usar su factoría para lobotomizar a la juventud.



disney era un facha de manual , y no aprovaria eso ni de palo


----------



## BogadeAriete (19 Jun 2022)

No solo joden Pixar, lo que están haciendo con Star Wars es lo mismo, salvo el Mandaloriano, solo saben enlodar a todo el universo clásico con niños y woke.


----------



## octopodiforme (19 Jun 2022)

Agenda todo lo aparte que se pueda, que del todo es imposible, estoy leyendo malas críticas.


----------



## BogadeAriete (19 Jun 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> disney era un facha de manual , y no aprovaria eso ni de palo



Y antisemita de manual


----------



## ESC (19 Jun 2022)

Para eso sirve la división izquierda derecha.

Es incómodo señalarlo así, pero es lo que hay.


----------



## ANS² (19 Jun 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Si Walt levantara la cabeza, se volvía a morir...



no me queda claro cuál es la que usa el strap-on


----------



## CommiePig (19 Jun 2022)

go woke,.. go broke


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (19 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Poca homosecsualización habran logrado para sus amos: viendo que la mayoria de las criticas denuncian que crios de primaria se quedan sobaos a los 30 minutos de pelicula o piden a sus padres irse del cine. Teniendo en cuenta que un crio de esa edad puede tragarse las mayores castañas del cartoon network en bucle y sin pestañear, significa que los nuevos jovencitos "creadores" en Disney/Pixar no son unicamente unos malvados hijoputas progresistas woke, ademas no tienen ni puta idea de hacer una pelicula que atraiga la atención de un crio. Son unos incompetentes y unos mancos.



Han hecho la película que les "gustaría" ver a ellos, no a los potenciales "clientes". Típico error millennial.


----------



## ESC (19 Jun 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Han hecho la película que les "gustaría" ver a ellos, no a los potenciales "clientes". Típico error millennial.



Ni tan siquiera han hecho la película que les gustaría ver a ellos, habrán hecho la película que les gustaría saber que existe pero sin llegar a verla.


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (19 Jun 2022)

La agenda gay es una estrategia para esterilizar a la población. Si algo bueno tiene todo esto es que basura comunista como tú no se reproducirá.


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Jun 2022)

No era blackrock quien forzaba toda esta mierda?


----------



## Suko (19 Jun 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Si Walt levantara la cabeza, se volvía a morir...



Si levantase la cabeza se daría un golpe con la tapa del tarro...


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Jun 2022)

Walt era antisemita. Si viera quién dirige ahora su empresa...


----------



## Hamazo (19 Jun 2022)

La gente huye en masa de toda estas chorradas que están metidas con calzador. Es más muchos de los debates por lo que en este foro la peña se cabrea absurdamente, en la calle hay otra realidad.


----------



## Chino Negro (19 Jun 2022)

Go woke get nuke


----------



## A.Daimiel (19 Jun 2022)

todos a puntuar esa basura woke. Después los progres comprados de filmaffinity lo maquillan pero hay que darle como se merece


----------



## Progretón (19 Jun 2022)

Get woke, go broke.

No se podía saber, y tal.


----------



## Supremacía (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## hightower (19 Jun 2022)

Alguno la ha visto?salvando el punto propaganda lgtb que afortunadamente no va más allá de eso (el héroe es utbh) la peli funciona bien como peli de ciencia ficción orientada a críos. A mi me gusto y yo soy un tocapelotas con la ciencia ficción. A mi crío también le gustó.


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Jun 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


>



En pocos segundos he visto en ese vídeo wokismo total: dos negros metidos a calzador y la negra haciendo el desprecio a Buzz.


----------



## ahondador (19 Jun 2022)

guanoincoming dijo:


> No me extraña que Franco hiciera una guerra civil. El mundo se va a la mierda, ya está bien de promover ser "vagoneta". Sólo se engancha por delante.




Te entiendo... pero sólo recordar que en el 34 fueros los izquierdosos los que montaron la Revolucion de Octubre, que fracasó, pero sin duda, fue una guerra civil y embrion de la guerra civil del 36


----------



## Simonides (19 Jun 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Walt era antisemita. Si viera quién dirige ahora su empresa...



Walt Disney era anticomunista, lo de que era antisemita es un bulo creado por empleados descontentos y magnificado precisamente porque ese carácter anticomunista escocía bastante en la época.


----------



## Akira. (19 Jun 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Si Walt levantara la cabeza, se volvía a morir...



Walt era un masonazo de los gordos y habría agradecido todos esos cambios y más.


----------



## trichetin (19 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Disney se cargará pixar, cada vez que se meten en guiones, ya lo hicieron en cortos destrozan todo. Esas escenas me las mandaran el año que viene para el plan de igualdad.



En su momento escuché hace ya varios años al jefe de Pixar sobre alguna declaración de lo que tocase en el momento (MeToo, aborto...) y no necesita presiones extra de Disney para haber metido esa escena.

Lo bueno en EEUU es que las familias normales ya están con las defensas activadas por defecto contra Disney. 
Han tarado décadas; pero esas defensasas automáticas ya no van a caer en años y no les van a pasar ni una. 

Por otra parte, como han dihco, e suna campaña ideológica y están dispuestos a asaumir ciertas pérdidas económicas si ven benficios de otro tipo (ideológicos).


----------



## Impactrueno (19 Jun 2022)

Todo el mundo mirando a las boyeras dandose un beso y nadie se percata que detras hay un negro con una mujer blanca (otra vez) y que el unico que anda solo es el hombre blanco (fingid sorpresa) que se queda mirando sin nada pero feliz.


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Jun 2022)

La industria necesita un fuerte golpe de timón y dudo que las generaciones venideras tengan el valor de volver a los valores del pasado.


----------



## Simonides (19 Jun 2022)

Es solo un estereotipo de trapero o vendedor ambulante, hoy pondríamos a un mantero senegalés, sin que necesariamente tenga que ser racista.


----------



## morethanafeeling (19 Jun 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Si Walt levantara la cabeza, se volvía a morir...



Si Walt levantara la cabeza seguramente estaría metido en el ajo.

En estos tiempos se está demostrando que la sociedad es muy corruptible y muy pocos son los que cuando reciben las presiones tienen dignidad para plantarse.

Cada persona es la suma de sus circunstancias. Walt vivió en una época muy diferente con unas circunstancias muy diferentes. Lo que hubiera hecho hoy día no lo sabemos, pero viendo lo que hace el resto nos lo podemos imaginar. Ya vimos como Stan Lee no tuvo problema a la hora de prostituir a sus personajes aunque por suerte no ha llegado a ver lo peor. Probablemente le hubiera dado igual.


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Jun 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Si Walt levantara la cabeza seguramente estaría metido en el ajo.
> 
> En estos tiempos se está demostrando que la sociedad es muy corruptible y muy pocos son los que cuando reciben las presiones tienen dignidad para plantarse.
> 
> Cada persona es la suma de sus circunstancias. Walt vivió en una época muy diferente con unas circunstancias muy diferentes. Lo que hubiera hecho hoy día no lo sabemos, pero viendo lo que hace el resto nos lo podemos imaginar. Ya vimos como Stan Lee no tuvo problema a la hora de prostituir a sus personajes aunque por suerte no ha llegado a ver lo peor. Probablemente le hubiera dado igual.



Qué podía hacer Stan Lee? Si dijese que no le gustaban los cambios que hacían en el UCM, hubiera arruinado su imagen. J.K.Rowling se ha jodido la imagne pública de por vida por un comentario honesto.


----------



## jake (19 Jun 2022)

Turbocata dijo:


> Hay que ir al cine, pero no para ver la propaganda transexual del gobierno



Pues ahora mismo hay en cartelera un par de películas francesas que son anti-woke.
Y la película que acaba de estrenar el Trueba esta semana es la única española en años donde hay 0 elementos progres y de izquierda.


----------



## Jotagb (19 Jun 2022)

Querer normalizar conductas gays es de enfermos. Que se les respeta es una cosa, normalizar conductas antinaturales va contra la naturaleza.


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Jun 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Querer normalizar conductas gays es de enfermos. Que se les respeta es una cosa, normalizar conductas antinaturales va contra la naturaleza.



Es que es eso. No es que busquen el respeto, lo que quieren es glorificar la homosexualidad. Hacerla ver como algo deseable.


----------



## morethanafeeling (19 Jun 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Qué podía hacer Stan Lee? Si dijese que no le gustaban los cambios que hacían en el UCM, hubiera arruinado su imagen. J.K.Rowling se ha jodido la imagne pública de por vida por un comentario honesto.



Pues a eso me refiero. Que tragarían todos igual que están tragando ahora.

¿Crees que a alguien le gusta esta basura? Lo hacen por pura supervivencia porque son órdenes que vienen de arriba. Nada más.


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Jun 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Pues a eso me refiero. Que tragarían todos igual que están tragando ahora.
> 
> ¿Crees que a alguien le gusta esta basura? Lo hacen por pura supervivencia porque son órdenes que vienen de arriba. Nada más.



Como en cualquier dictadura, tienes que poner la mejor de tus sonrisas aunque por dentro te estés cagando en la puta. Y es lamentable que tengas que pasar por el aro. Solo existe la oportunidad de irse a lo independiente si quieres salirte de la hez progre.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Jun 2022)

trichetin dijo:


> En su momento escuché hace ya varios años al jefe de Pixar sobre alguna declaración de lo que tocase en el momento (MeToo, aborto...) y no necesita presiones extra de Disney para haber metido esa escena.
> 
> Lo bueno en EEUU es que las familias normales ya están con las defensas activadas por defecto contra Disney.
> Han tarado décadas; pero esas defensasas automáticas ya no van a caer en años y no les van a pasar ni una.
> ...



Entonces peor para ellos, la que liaron los progres por toy story 4, les jodia que se casaran muñeco y muñeca, querían un numerito de maricones.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (19 Jun 2022)

Pero qué puta mierda es eso???? Cómo hemos pasado de los clásicos Disney a ese detritvs??? 

Fuego ya cojones.


----------



## Jotagb (19 Jun 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Pero qué puta mierda es eso???? Cómo hemos pasado de los clásicos Disney a ese detritvs???
> 
> Fuego ya cojones.



Hubiera podido ser peor, poner a lightyear de homo y luchando contra el maldito hombre blanco. Para mí está floja en NWO , creo que para la próxima mejorarán. Les doy un 5/10 mejorable.


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Jun 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Pero qué puta mierda es eso???? Cómo hemos pasado de los clásicos Disney a ese detritvs???
> 
> Fuego ya cojones.



Porque la industria fue tomada por milenials que se creían mejores que sus antecesores


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Entonces peor para ellos, la que liaron los progres por toy story 4, les jodia que se casaran muñeco y muñeca, querían un numerito de maricones.



Bueno, Toy Story 4 era bastante progre. La muñeca fue totalmente empoderada y Woody deja a sus amigos tirados por la muñeca.


----------



## morethanafeeling (19 Jun 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Como en cualquier dictadura, tienes que poner la mejor de tus sonrisas aunque por dentro te estés cagando en la puta. Y es lamentable que tengas que pasar por el aro. Solo existe la oportunidad de irse a lo independiente si quieres salirte de la hez progre.



Más que independiente yo diría a lo marginal. Porque si eres independiente y haces un producto de éxito saliéndote del plan de los que mandan enseguida te van a atacar y te van a hundir la carrera. Vas a tener a los medios las 24 horas acusándote de homófobo, racista, etc... y si no claudicas, te montarán un akelarre al estilo de Plácido Domingo para que no vuelvas a trabajar en la vida.

Las cosas ahora funcionan así, o haces lo que te exige el sistema o te destruyen.


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Jun 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Más que independiente yo diría a lo marginal. Porque si eres independiente y haces un producto de éxito saliéndote del plan de los que mandan enseguida te van a atacar y te van a hundir la carrera. Vas a tener a los medios las 24 horas acusándote de homófobo, racista, etc... y si no claudicas, te montarán un akelarre al estilo de Plácido Domingo para que no vuelvas a trabajar en la vida.
> 
> Las cosas ahora funcionan así, o haces lo que te exige el sistema o te destruyen.



Bueno, es como en el caso del juego Kingdom Come Deliverance. Ambientado en la Bohemia medieval, carece totalmente de empoderadas y de negros, por lo que el NWO intentó presionarles para que metieran esos elementos. El desarrollador les aguantó el pulso y no cedió, por lo que le vetaron de varios eventos.

Tuvieron cojones y les aplaudo aún hasta el día de hoy. Yo hubiera hecho lo mismo, aunque es cierto que el mundo del videojuego aún permite salirte por la tangente si eres programador indie.


----------



## Tails (19 Jun 2022)

*Persona 5 Royal eliminará dos escenas donde los gays se muestran como unas depredadores* en busca de adolescentes a los que engañar y abusar.


----------



## Pajarotto (19 Jun 2022)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


>



k puto asco que dan.

Si tuviera un niño sólo le pondría animación anterior al 31 de Diciembre de 1989. Lo tengo clarísimo.

Dragon Ball, Saint Sella, Mosqueperros, Willy Foc, etc... toda esta mierda de degenerados lo iba a ver su puta madre en triciclo.


----------



## Waterman (19 Jun 2022)

Disney y Netflix se estan ganando a pulso que cierto sector del publico les de la espalda, la gente no quiere tener la sensacion de ser adoctrinada y el apoyar a esa minoria les va a hacer perder a gran parte de la mayoria.


----------



## tracrium (19 Jun 2022)

El mensaje de la izquierda es que la derecha va a quitarles los derechos fundamentales, cuando lo que realmente quieren hacer es quitarles privilegios.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (19 Jun 2022)

Simonides dijo:


> *Es solo un estereotipo de trapero o vendedor ambulante*, hoy pondríamos a un mantero senegalés, sin que necesariamente tenga que ser racista.



Mejor callate si no tienes NI PUTA IDEA de historia del CINE

Te lo han explicado ya varios y tu erre que erre


----------



## Viviendo Digno (19 Jun 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> la peste de jorge floyd lo corrompe todo



El negro ese les importa una mierda, pero les viene de puta madre para imponer sus chiringuitos. Igual que con las mujeres maltratadas.


----------



## snoopi (19 Jun 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> Tal cual, 5 millones recaudados en un día para un filme de 200 millones.... Jajajajajajajaja



Lei algo de lesbianas.... Y a mi hijo no le llevo a esas aberraciones, menos pagando. 
Si quieren Lgtbixxxx que vayan ellos al cine


----------



## GM:KL&33 (19 Jun 2022)

Walt Disney no iba a rebufo de nada anterior, no seguía modas ni consignas políticas, creó el género desde la nada, su estilo y sus argumentos. Tomó de los clásicos con vistas a entender los problemas fundamentales de la vida y educó a la humanidad. Sus películas están entre las grandes obras de arte del siglo XX. Toy Story las 3 primeras, también por cierto.
Lo que estamos viviendo es a los malos disfrazados de los buenos, unos buenos a los que han maniatado y encerrado en un armario, para engañar al público.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (19 Jun 2022)

Disney era un genio creador que hizo el siglo XX, más importante que todo eso junto, que tampoco es lo que le caracteriza. "Song of the South", (su película censurada por racismo, disponible en Archive.org) genial. Es que todas piden ser vistas una y otra vez


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Jun 2022)

La escenita del beso da para versión a lo joker

Pero ya no se llevan las pelis de psicópatas entrañables


----------



## Otrasvidas (19 Jun 2022)

Ming I dijo:


> Les da igual, lo importante para ellos es normalizar la homosexualidad entre los crios, y para conseguirlo no les importa fundir una compañia que tiene casi cien años. Les vale la pena.



Exacto. Es evidente que estas mierdas están siendo regadas de alguna manera para que, a pesar de que fracasen una tras otra, sigan produciéndose. Es como el cine español. Excepto unas pocas películas más o menos entretenidas que la gente va a ver, el resto no está hecho ni para ganar dinero, ni con intenciones artísticas, sino para que el Régimen haga un alarde de fuerza.


----------



## DOM + (19 Jun 2022)

Antes de la derrota nazi era muy normal ser antisionista. 
Una vez derrotados los nazis la cosa cambió nucho porque el grupo de poder dió el golpe definitivo en la mesa. Y ya víctimas por secula seculorum.

La IIGM en realidad les vino de lujo. Por eso la montaron


----------



## DOM + (19 Jun 2022)

Si era irlandés, y además en 1940, no creo que fuese antiespañol. Así que ese personaje a lo sumo seria latino.


----------



## Otrasvidas (19 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Poca homosecsualización habran logrado para sus amos: viendo que la mayoria de las criticas denuncian que crios de primaria se quedan sobaos a los 30 minutos de pelicula o piden a sus padres irse del cine. Teniendo en cuenta que un crio de esa edad puede tragarse las mayores castañas del cartoon network en bucle y sin pestañear, significa que los nuevos jovencitos "creadores" en Disney/Pixar no son unicamente unos malvados hijoputas progresistas woke, ademas no tienen ni puta idea de hacer una pelicula que atraiga la atención de un crio. Son unos incompetentes y unos mancos.



Claro. Películas escoradas a la izquierda han existido siempre. Lo que hace diferente al cine Woke es que, aparte de notársele demasiado el pie del que cojea, está hecho por tarados sin talento alguno.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Jun 2022)

Walt Disney no era el que iba persiguiendo comunistas?

*Walt Disney y las caza brujas*

Tras la huelga de 1941, Disney sentía una profunda desconfianza por los sindicatos. En 1947, durante los primeros años de la Guerra Fría, testificó ante el Comité de Actividades Antiamericanas, y denunció a Herbert K. Sorrell, David Hilberman y William Pomerance, antiguos empleados y activistas sindicales, como agitadores comunistas. Disney explicó que la huelga de 1941 había formado parte de una estrategia del Partido Comunista de los Estados Unidos para ganar influencia en Hollywood.
Existen documentos que demuestran que Disney actuó secretamente como agente del FBI desde los primeros años de la década de 1940 y que en 1954 fue ascendido al rango de "agente especial de contacto" (_special agent contact_) por orden directa de Hoover. Estos documentos demuestran también que los guiones de algunas películas fueron modificados a instancias del FBI. Una de las preocupaciones de la organización gubernamental era la imagen que de sus agentes se daba en los filmes Disney


----------



## Otrasvidas (19 Jun 2022)

Exacto. La homosexualidad se podrá respetar, pero una cosa es esa, y otra bien distinta es considerarla algo normal. Yo que sé. Habrá que respetar a un gordo, pero estar gordo es perjudicial para la salud y necesitará hacer dieta. Pues esto es lo mismo. Si la mayoría es homosexual, se acabó lo que se daba, pues la homosexualidad es ESTERILIZANTE.


----------



## rafabogado (19 Jun 2022)

Fray Nelson responde al “Capitán América” por llamar idiotas a críticos de Lightyear


Fray Nelson Medina, sacerdote dominico y doctor en Teología Fundamental, respondió al actor Chris Evans, conocido por su papel del Capitán América en la saga de Avengers y quien interpreta la voz del personaje principal de la película Lightyear, por llamar idiotas a quienes crítica la cinta por...



www.aciprensa.com


----------



## Otrasvidas (19 Jun 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Han hecho la película que les "gustaría" ver a ellos, no a los potenciales "clientes". Típico error millennial.



¿Millennials? Es una puta major,joder. Si los ejecutivos maduritos con fe en Yahvé no dan su aprobación, o los "creadores" hacen los retoques que gusten a sus jefes, o son sustituidos por otros que sí pasen por el aro.


----------



## Santolin (19 Jun 2022)

Sociedad: - La película de LIGHTYEAR censurada en 14 países


https://elpais-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/elpais.com/cultura/2022-06-14/prohibido-el-estreno-de-lightyear-de-disney-en-14-paises-por-incluir-un-beso-de-una-pareja-lesbica.html?amp_gsa=1&amp_js_v=a9&outputType=amp&usqp=mq331AQKKAFQArABIIACAw%3D%3D#amp_tf=De%20%251%24s&aoh=16553221937282&referrer=h...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Gotthard (19 Jun 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> disney era un facha de manual , y no aprovaria eso ni de palo



Era un anticomunista feroz y tenia una idea cristalina de los valores que tenian que transmitir sus peliculas. 

Si estuviera vivo echaria a cadenazos a todos los woke cantamañanas del estudio.


----------



## Otrasvidas (19 Jun 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Walt era antisemita. Si viera quién dirige ahora su empresa...



Bueno, ser semita y permitir que en películas producidas por tí se diga por ejemplo N-Words a cascoporro o "putos judíos", también está seriamente penalizado: Weinstein.


----------



## sanmanelo (19 Jun 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> disney era un facha de manual , y no aprovaria eso ni de palo



Walt Disney era de la orden de Molay 
Sociedad pantalla de la masonería 
( el principe de este mundo da riquezas a quien el elige)


----------



## Klapaucius (19 Jun 2022)

Me encanta pixar. Tenía pinta de truñaco al ver el trailer. No me llamaba nada ver un spin off de buzz de toy story. Tampoco el estilo disney de los ojos, la cara, etc, es como demasiado topicazo.

Ha sido ver lo del besito woke metido con calzador y descartar por completo verla, junto a todo lo anterior.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Jun 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Antiguamente no faltaban las escenas fumando, ni las de bebiendo alcohol.



No ahora. Solo tienes que ver "Mad Men", o "Once upon a time in Hollywood", o casi cualquier peli o serie actual.


----------



## Otrasvidas (19 Jun 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> El negro ese les importa una mierda, pero les viene de puta madre para imponer sus chiringuitos. Igual que con las mujeres maltratadas.



De hecho, lo mataron ellos (policía del Partido Demócrata)


----------



## csainz (19 Jun 2022)

Pues le sabe a poco. Van a muerte!

*‘Mundo extraño’: lo próximo de Disney tendrá el primer romance gay de la historia del estudio*








‘Mundo extraño’: lo próximo de Disney tendrá el primer romance gay de la historia del estudio


Se trata de un film de aventuras inspirado en Julio Verne o H.G. Wells que encuentra a tres generaciones de exploradores investigando un planeta misterioso




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Spock (19 Jun 2022)

Agenda homosexual - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org




Disney - Agenda Gay:
Agenda homosexual (también denominada agenda gay) es un término acuñado por algunos conservadores sociales en los Estados Unidos para hacer referencia a la supuesta existencia de un programa (oculto) de la comunidad LGBT cuyo objetivo sería incrementar la aceptación de sus postulados a través de políticas, de visibilidad en los medios de comunicación y de cambio cultural con la finalidad de socavar los valores de la «familia»


----------



## ComTrololo (19 Jun 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> Al menos no sale con un libro de texto "enseñando" a hacerse pajas con 10 años....
> Jeje, cosas de nuestro sistema educativo, me preguntó qué pensará un profesor finlandés acerca de este novedoso sistema español de enseñanza.



Ayer fui a una libreria, la Casa del Libro, en la seccion juvenil uno de los libros mas leido era “el semen es bueno” y el segundo otro de la misma editorial y de la misma tematica que no me quede con el titulo. Promocion a saco..


----------



## SolyCalma (19 Jun 2022)

El tema de los besos gays no entiendo que os traumatice a estas alturas la verdad, a mi de pequeño de hecho me gustaba mucho el porno lésbico.

Por otro lado, id por cualquier calle de España, he visto casi más parejas de mujeres cogidas de la mano que de hombre con mujer.


----------



## Karlb (19 Jun 2022)

Spock dijo:


> Agenda homosexual - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hasta la wikipedia es víctima (o cómplice) de esa agenda


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (19 Jun 2022)

A ver, que sí, que intentan meter propaganda LGBT y tal, y eso toca los cojones, pero a día de hoy ¿tiene algo de novedoso ver en una película a dos personas del mismo sexo morreándose? Coño, que Brokeback Mountain tiene ya 17 años. Philadelphia con Antonio Banderas emplumado tiene treinta años. No entiendo el revuelo.

Tampoco entiendo que se considere escandalizador que los niños vean a dos lesbianas morreándose. Amigos, que llevamos décadas con películas dirigidas al público infantil donde la gente es hija de puta, donde hay escenas sádicas y, lo peor, donde se ensaltan conductas antisociales. Yo vi Terminator de pequeño, vi cómo mutilaban al protagonista mientras aún estaba vivo, cómo saltaban sus brazos por el aire mientras gritaba.

Lo que yo digo, nos estamos amariconando.


----------



## wopa (19 Jun 2022)

El viernes fui a verla, el día del estreno. Una basura acojonante, y además muy larga. Fui con dos críos y los dos dormidos.


----------



## rascachapas (19 Jun 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> El tema de los besos gays no entiendo que os traumatice a estas alturas la verdad, a mi de pequeño de hecho me gustaba mucho el porno lésbico.
> 
> Por otro lado, id por cualquier calle de España, he visto casi más parejas de mujeres cogidas de la mano que de hombre con mujer.



Es una película para niños, no es normal el adoctrinamiento que tienen los gays con los niños.


----------



## Larata (19 Jun 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Tal vez sea pronto para afirmar nada, pero el tema de la escenita LGBT no le va a hacer ningún bien. No solo por el baneo en 14 países, sinó porque por aquí la gente también ha reaccionado muy negativamente.



¿Comorl? ¿Qué escena? Otra mierda que no voy a ver


----------



## GM:KL&33 (19 Jun 2022)

Es un cuadro completo y detallado de la vida de esa gente del sur de su país, que le fascinaba a Walt Disney desde la infancia. No tiene ni un pelo de racismo. Creer que es racista, por aparecer negros haciendo lo que hacían, es lo racista (si hubieran sido blancos, a nadie le hubiera parecido ninguna cosa, sólo que no sería verídico). Que te parezca un rollo ya es tu sagrada opinión.


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Jun 2022)

Larata dijo:


> ¿Comorl? ¿Qué escena? Otra mierda que no voy a ver



Mira en este mismo post, que alguien ya la ha subido


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Jun 2022)

El problema no es que salgan gays en el cine. Hace 20-30 años se hacían pelis con gays y nadie se escandalizaba. El tema es que han cruzado la línea al meterlo en una peli de animación.


----------



## Simonides (19 Jun 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Mejor callate si no tienes NI PUTA IDEA de historia del CINE
> 
> Te lo han explicado ya varios y tu erre que erre



Si hombre los biógrafos de Disney o la gente que le trató personalmente, habiendo negado todos su antisemitismo, no tienen ni idea, mejor hacer caso a los cuatro indocumentados que andan en el hilo soltando lugares comunes.

¿Y Gepetto qué es? ¿Noruego?¿Catalán?


----------



## SolyCalma (19 Jun 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> El problema no es que salgan gays en el cine. Hace 20-30 años se hacían pelis con gays y nadie se escandalizaba. El tema es que han cruzado la línea al meterlo en una peli de animación.



A ver que es una mujer que le da un beso casi de saludo a otra... Y se abrazan casi como madre e hija.

Que tampoco es que le hayan puesto a buzzlightyear el culo como un bostezo repetidamente y gritando .


----------



## GM:KL&33 (19 Jun 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> El problema no es que salgan gays en el cine. Hace 20-30 años se hacían pelis con gays y nadie se escandalizaba. El tema es que han cruzado la línea al meterlo en una peli de animación.



Por lo general, sólo a los homosexuales les interesan las relaciones homosexuales, en el cine, en los libros, en la realidad. Eso es todo. A los que no lo son, les resultan desagradables. Y lo saben.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (19 Jun 2022)

Fueran lo que fueran antes, la mayor parte de los padres son conservadores, ¿pero acaso los anticonservadores van a ver esas películas?


----------



## GM:KL&33 (19 Jun 2022)

Spock dijo:


> Agenda homosexual - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El Estado, los timadores, la pulsión de muerte, el individuo estéril, el endiosado. La familia tiene muchos enemigos.


----------



## DonManuel (19 Jun 2022)

Por lo que he leído la película va de negros dando lecciones sobre un nuevo mundo por construir, y Lightyear es el blanquito que escucha, aprende y cambia.


----------



## Sir Connor (19 Jun 2022)

Que preferis la musulmana capitana Marvel , o los gays de buzz Lightywear?


----------



## alas97 (19 Jun 2022)

cuidao ahí, cuidao AHIIII.

Que nadie se meta con buz light year que soy fan al moñeko, lo de lo gay me importa un pito, por ahí anda el dinosaurio gay con sus manitas raras.

pero cuidaooo.

Estoy esperando que develen la historia de su padre que es lo que me interesa.

ostiaa que vamos a flipar de verdac.


----------



## Rextor88 (19 Jun 2022)

DonManuel dijo:


> Por lo que he leído la película va de negros dando lecciones sobre un nuevo mundo por construir, y Lightyear es el blanquito que escucha, aprende y cambia.



Hacen falta bombas en sedes


----------



## aldebariano (19 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> La escenita del beso da para versión a lo joker
> 
> Pero ya no se llevan las pelis de psicópatas entrañables
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1095361



Lo peor no es tanto la pareja lésbica multirracial, si no el niño adoptado o fecundado in vitro.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (19 Jun 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> cuidao ahí, cuidao AHIIII.
> 
> Que nadie se meta con buz light year que soy fan al moñeko, lo de lo gay me importa un pito, por ahí anda el dinosaurio gay con sus manitas raras.
> 
> ...



Eso pretenden, que no te des cuenta del cambiazo. Pero no es sino un disfraz que se ha puesto el lobo.


----------



## Supremacía (19 Jun 2022)

Ellos creerán que la diferencia entre una y otra es un simple prefijo, y que ambas opciones son igualmente válidas. Por eso un retrasado en tuiter preguntaba por qué ha habido tanto escándalo con el beso lésbico de esta película y no con el beso que en una película de _Toy Story _le da Woody a una muñeca. Como si un beso entre un hombre y una mujer fuera lo mismo que un beso entre dos mujeres.


----------



## Menchi (19 Jun 2022)

¿Pero no pueden hacer una película que cuente una historia ya, copón bendito?

Los nuevos putos curas ateos del S. XXI tienen que aprovechar cualquier resquicio para soltarnos la mierda que viene en su nueva Biblia para que todos comulguemos con su basura.

Luego que si quienes nos comían la cabeza eran otros. Pues visto está que lo que les pasaba era que no les gustaba porque no era su rollo.

Ni con el dinero de otro. Ya está bien, hombre.



hightower dijo:


> Alguno la ha visto?salvando el punto propaganda lgtb que afortunadamente no va más allá de eso (el héroe es utbh) la peli funciona bien como peli de ciencia ficción orientada a críos. A mi me gusto y yo soy un tocapelotas con la ciencia ficción. A mi crío también le gustó.



Pero estoy seguro de que lo ridiculizan un par de veces mínimo o se esfuerza por conseguir hacer algo y al poco viene otro que hace lo mismo pero sin tanto esfuerzo.

Últimamente es que es así con todo. Asco de modas. No se puede ver nada nuevo sin estar con las antenas puestas y aún así te llevas la puñalada en el costado.


----------



## Kabraloka (19 Jun 2022)

vaya basura

solamente quiero desearle lo peor a disney. Ha machacado todo lo que ha tocado. Desde star wars a toy story. Enhorabuena por hacerlo tan mal y ahorrarnos dinero en no ir al cine.


----------



## CASA (19 Jun 2022)

Buenísimo lo de los curas ateos. No puedo estar más de acuerdo con la definición que das. Cuanto más ateos se definen, más sometidos están a la nueva religión de la progresía. 



Menchi dijo:


> ¿Pero no pueden hacer una película que cuente una historia ya, copón bendito?
> 
> Los nuevos putos curas ateos del S. XXI tienen que aprovechar cualquier resquicio para soltarnos la mierda que viene en su nueva Biblia para que todos comulguemos con su basura.
> 
> Luego que si quienes nos comían la cabeza eran otros. Pues visto está que lo que les pasaba era que no les gustaba porque no era su rollo.


----------



## silenus (19 Jun 2022)

“Esa gente morirá como dinosaurios”: Chris Evans contra quienes se oponen al beso lésbico de ‘Lightyear’


"La historia humana es una de constante despertar social y crecimiento, y eso es lo que nos hace buenos".




www.20minutos.es





Pues nada, haber dicho tú que querías hacer de Capitán América gayer, a ver qué hubiera pasado con la recaudación.


----------



## Elsexy (19 Jun 2022)

Te apuesto lo que quieras a que la mitad de los espectadores van por los hijos y la otra mitad van por la nostalgia. Y cuando ven la mierda que han hecho con sus recuerdos, pues se ven los comentarios que se ven.


----------



## pamplinero (19 Jun 2022)

Ni se de que va la peli, pero en un anuncio de la peli en Tuiter, lo ponen a caldo, por el rollo NWO metido con calzador. Y no eran 4 gatos, sino que era la gran mayoria (decenas y decenas) de gente soltando pestes de Disney. A ver si ya la gente va abriendo los ojos (No el foro, que aqui a esta gente ya la tenemos calada, sino al populacho general).


----------



## atasco (19 Jun 2022)

'br0nyH4ck.bat' dijo:


> Era obvio que esto iba a pasar



no tiene nada que ver con toy storie en continuacion a lo corlargometraje para volver con el hjilo de toy stories


----------



## Kurten (19 Jun 2022)

En Filmaffinity ya va la puntuación media de Lightyear casi por el 6. Parece que Pixar vuelve a hacer una gran película. Habrá que ir a verla


----------



## Joaquim (19 Jun 2022)

Lightyear: Chris Evans insulta a personas que critican a la película de Toy Story por beso lésbico | Espectáculos | La República


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Jun 2022)

Mientras el populacho en masa siga sin reaccionar a estas mierdas, no dejarán de hacerlas. Hay voces disidentes como las nuestras, pero nos silencian de un modo o de otro. Probad a discrepar en cualquier post de Disney en Facebook, los colaboracionistas llegarán raudos a insultaros.


----------



## Joaquim (19 Jun 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> disney era un facha de manual , y no aprovaria eso ni de palo



Es que los masonazos de antaño hoy serían vistos como fachas de extrema derecha, eso muestra el nivel de degeneración que estamos viviendo.


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Jun 2022)

DonManuel dijo:


> Por lo que he leído la película va de negros dando lecciones sobre un nuevo mundo por construir, y Lightyear es el blanquito que escucha, aprende y cambia.



Pues eso es aún peor. Lo otro no pasa de una escena, pero la idea de reeducar al blanquito tiene mucha mas malicia.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (19 Jun 2022)

silenus dijo:


> “Esa gente morirá como dinosaurios”: Chris Evans contra quienes se oponen al beso lésbico de ‘Lightyear’
> 
> 
> "La historia humana es una de constante despertar social y crecimiento, y eso es lo que nos hace buenos".
> ...



Que haga un Capitán Mohamed negro gay y judío al mismo tiempo, verá que inclusivo y progresivo y MODERNO que es. Y que tenga cuidado con los alérgicos al jamón serrano no vaya a ser que se lo tomen mal


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Jun 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Que haga un Capitán Mohamed negro gay y judío al mismo tiempo, verá que inclusivo y progresivo y MODERNO que es. Y que tenga cuidado con los alérgicos al jamón serrano no vaya a ser que se lo tomen mal



Es un vendido al que deben de haber pagado para decir eso. Mira cómo cada vez que se la pegan con estas cosas, han de salir raudos a justificarse de un modo u otro.


----------



## silenus (19 Jun 2022)

*


Ms Marvel se convierte en el primer gran fracaso del UCM


*

_A pesar de que *Ms Marvel* se ha convertido en el mayor fracaso del UCM desde que comenzara la ventana del streaming, eso no significa que la serie sea una mala adaptación o Kamala Khan un pésimo personaje. Todo lo contrario. Hay muchos factores para este «bajón» en los datos del estudio presidido por *Kevin Feige*. El primero de ellos es que sea un personaje tremendamente desconocido, pero además adolescente. No todo el mundo desea ver una serie marcadamente ‘teen’ como es el caso de la serie de Iman Vellani.

Por otro lado, *Ms Marvel* no ha sido inmune al rechazo sociocultural por la tendencia religiosa de la protagonista. A fin de cuentas, es la historia de una musulmana en Estados Unidos. Es imposible deslindar las raíces culturales de Kamala Khan dentro del UCM y por ese motivo la serie ha sufrido algún que otro boicot recientemente, como fue el caso de una agresiva ‘review-bombing’ que podría haber entorpecido su estreno. Sea como sea, el tiempo pondrá a Kamala en su sitio. Estamos seguros de ello._

Claro, claro.

Get woke, go broke.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (19 Jun 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Es un vendido al que deben de haber pagado para decir eso. Mira cómo cada vez que se la pegan con estas cosas, han de salir raudos a justificarse de un modo u otro.



Los actores siempre defienden la mano que les da de comer, siempre han sido excepto algunos pocos valientes, el resto calla y tragan


----------



## Joaquim (19 Jun 2022)

DonManuel dijo:


> Por lo que he leído la película va de negros dando lecciones sobre un nuevo mundo por construir, y Lightyear es el blanquito que escucha, aprende y cambia.



Pues eso, que los progres hagan como el Butt Lightyear este, que emigren a Ghana, Somalia o Sierra Leona, y que monten allí con los negros su Wakanda, si tan listos y buenos dicen que son.


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Jun 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Los actores siempre defienden la mano que les da de comer, siempre han sido excepto algunos pocos valientes, el resto calla y tragan



Es comprensible. Si saliese este tio diciendo que la peli era una mierda de bolleras y negros, lo fulminaban. A Mel Gibson lo metieron en la nevera cuando se metió con los juden y tardó mucho en volver a llevar algún proyecto.


----------



## Joaquim (19 Jun 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Los actores siempre defienden la mano que les da de comer, siempre han sido excepto algunos pocos valientes, el resto calla y tragan



Los faranduleros son mala gente, siempre van a comerle la polla al que manda en cada momento, a ver que pueden trincar para poder seguir viviendo del cuento sin tener que trabajar.


----------



## Covaleda (19 Jun 2022)

*GET WOKE
GO BROKE*


----------



## Culozilla (19 Jun 2022)

Wokelightyear y su agujero negro en taquilla.


----------



## Rextor88 (19 Jun 2022)

LLeva 80 millones y el presupuesto han sido 200. Quizá cubra el presupuesto y saque buen beneficio. El verano es largo y los cines se llenan de niños con sus padres que les da igual qué ver y si es una película de Disney van de cabeza. Así que probablemente saque bastante dinero. Las películas infantiles lo que tienen es que no va uno solo a ver la película, van niños con sus padres, por lo que al final sacan una pasta.


----------



## Ringbell (19 Jun 2022)

Si se abusa de la propaganda se convierte en parodia.


----------



## perrosno (19 Jun 2022)

Cada día huele todo mas a podrido


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Jun 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Cada día huele todo mas a podrido



Todo da mas asco que nunca. Y te preguntas si aún podrá dar mas asco en unos años.


----------



## algemeine (19 Jun 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Cada día huele todo mas a podrido



Alguna vez olio bien toda esta puta mierda que nos rodea?


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Jun 2022)

algemeine dijo:


> Alguna vez olio bien toda esta puta mierda que nos rodea?



No, pero la mierda apestaba menos antes. Ahora ya es una montaña de mierda tamaño dinosaurio.


----------



## adelaidowest (19 Jun 2022)

Burgers?


----------



## greg_house (19 Jun 2022)

De todas maneras, esto por un lado. Los alergicos-al-jamon por otro. ,,,

Un dia nosotros no estaremos para permitir lo que hay. Los anti-jamon pillaran el relevo y todo este tema lo prohiben en cinco minutos (cosa que no estoy a favor, que cada uno haga lo que quiera, pero sin ser pesando (como esta pasando)),


----------



## ashe (20 Jun 2022)

fracasando hasta el infinito y mas allá...


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (20 Jun 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> Tal cual, 5 millones recaudados en un día para un filme de 200 millones.... Jajajajajajajaja



Gracias por traernos esta información.


----------



## Joaquim (20 Jun 2022)

No, no hay que usar la terminología del enemigo, y menos si le puede resultar beneficiosa para victimizarse; no van a "normalizar" nada, pese a que la evidencia es que lo normal, por ser lo mas común y estadísticamente irrefutable, es la "heterosexualidad".... no, estos a lo que van es a FOMENTAR la homosexualidad en nuestros hijos, o hablando mas claro aún, a PERVERTIRLOS SEXUALMENTE; lo que hace Disney y el abuelo pederasta del parque con sus caramelitos es lo mismo, solo que al segundo lo persigue la Ley y a Ratacorp no.


----------



## Kurten (20 Jun 2022)

Tras bastantes puntuaciones por encima del 7, Lightyear alcanza ya en Filmaffinity una valoración media de 6, lo que no está nada mal


----------



## Joaquim (20 Jun 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Tras bastantes puntuaciones por encima del 7, Lightyear alcanza ya en Filmaffinity una valoración media de 6, lo que no está nada mal



Cuando los progres empezais, en plan negacionista, a hacer control de daños, es que está siendo un rotundo fracaso, como pasó con The Eternals, el Timo Jegay, las Pajarracas de Prey, las Charobusters y demás fracasos cinematográficos progres.


----------



## Kurten (20 Jun 2022)

En Rotten tomatoes, Lightyear alcanza una valoración media aun más alta, de casi 8 (77%).


----------



## RayoSombrio (20 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Cuando los progres empezais, en plan negacionista, a hacer control de daños, es que está siendo un rotundo fracaso, como pasó con The Eternals, el Timo Jegay, las Pajarracas de Prey, las Charobusters y demás fracasos cinematográficos progres.



Y se pensará que las valoraciones en esos medios son fiables


----------



## Joaquim (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Kurten (20 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Cuando los progres empezais, en plan negacionista, a hacer control de daños, es que está siendo un rotundo fracaso, como pasó con The Eternals, el Timo Jegay, las Pajarracas de Prey, las Charobusters y demás fracasos cinematográficos progres.



En algunas cosas si que se me puede considerar eso que llamaríamos "Progre", en otras desde luego que no. De hecho, que dejaras de creer en la economía propuesta por Vicenç Navarro fue en parte debido a mis hilos (no te acordaras, pero es así)


----------



## Joaquim (20 Jun 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> En Rotten tomatoes, Lightyear alcanza una valoración media aun más alta, de casi 8 (77%).



Si, el Timo Jegay también tenían una valoración altísima en Rotten Tomatoes, no te jode!!


----------



## Joaquim (20 Jun 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> En algunas cosas si que se me puede considerar eso que llamaríamos "Progre", en otras desde luego que no. De hecho, que dejaras de creer en la economía propuesta por Vicenç Navarro fue en parte debido a mis hilos (no te acordarad, pero es así)



Hay Progres Liberales también, los de Chusmadanos son el mejor ejemplo.

Y respecto a Vicente Navarro, el tiempo demostró que lo que entonces defendía tenía razón, fué intervenir el BCE y la Prima de Riesgo se fué a tomar por el culo, y bajo ese paraguas, la Economía Española volvió a crecer.... aunque, ciertamente, al coger ese dinero y gastarlo en Chiringuitos, Feminismo, Ministerios Inútiles y chorradas varias, sin hacer las reformas necesarias, mejor nos habría ido si no hubiera hecho nada, que las tendríamos que haber tomado de forma obligada.


----------



## Dragón Asesino (20 Jun 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Bueno, es como en el caso del juego Kingdom Come Deliverance. Ambientado en la Bohemia medieval, carece totalmente de empoderadas y de negros, por lo que el NWO intentó presionarles para que metieran esos elementos. El desarrollador les aguantó el pulso y no cedió, por lo que le vetaron de varios eventos.
> 
> Tuvieron cojones y les aplaudo aún hasta el día de hoy. Yo hubiera hecho lo mismo, aunque es cierto que el mundo del videojuego aún permite salirte por la tangente si eres programador indie.



Uno de los mejores juegos a los que he jugado


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (20 Jun 2022)

Yo ya últimamente no veo series ni cine porque no me gusta la propaganda y ya estamos plagados de propaganda sin buscarla como para ponerme a pagar para ver propaganda, la gente tragamos pero hasta cierto punto.


----------



## ominae (20 Jun 2022)

En Space X acaban de echar a varios que han intentando hacer una especie de revolución contra Elon Musk y usar tb Space X para difundir los "valores progresistas e inclusivos". Estaban coaccionando a los empleados mediante las habituales tecnicas psicopaticas como el "hazte el buenista o te insulto" para obligarles a firmar una carta contando chorradas de este tipo.. Cuando les han pillado y les han expulsado por supuesto la noticia ha salido como que Musk es muy malo y no deja a la gente que opinen contra él.

La cantidad de marcas occidentales que van a caer en el olvido por estos mierdas va a ser muy alta, son basicamente saboteadores ideologicos.


----------



## hightower (20 Jun 2022)

Menchi dijo:


> ¿Pero no pueden hacer una película que cuente una historia ya, copón bendito?
> 
> Los nuevos putos curas ateos del S. XXI tienen que aprovechar cualquier resquicio para soltarnos la mierda que viene en su nueva Biblia para que todos comulguemos con su basura.
> 
> ...



Mas bien actúa como líder que va sacando lo mejor de los demás que son unos parguelas y tal, la esencia del personaje de buzz es básicamente de alfota con corazón, cualquier otra cosa que hubieran hecho hubiera sido descontextualizar el personaje, cualquier otra cosa no hubiera funcionado, le meten a la amiga bollo así como para que no cante demasiado, pero es un perfil heroico muy clásico.


----------



## misho (20 Jun 2022)

A cierta camarilla internacional le da lo mismo el dinero cuando tienen la fábrica de billetes para ellos . van a saco por las mentes de las nuevas generaciones.Quieren a 500 millones seres humanos en el planeta y en ello están.


----------



## Joaquim (20 Jun 2022)

TheWhiteRabbit dijo:


> Yo ya últimamente no veo series ni cine porque no me gusta la propaganda y ya estamos plagados de propaganda sin buscarla como para ponerme a pagar para ver propaganda, la gente tragamos pero hasta cierto punto.



Pagar a tu enemigo por su propaganda, en la que te insulta y te escupe, es de masoca, de subnormal o de ambas a la vez.


----------



## Joaquim (20 Jun 2022)

ominae dijo:


> En Space X acaban de echar a varios que han intentando hacer una especie de revolución contra Elon Musk y usar tb Space X para difundir los "valores progresistas e inclusivos". Estaban coaccionando a los empleados mediante las habituales tecnicas psicopaticas como el "hazte el buenista o te insulto" para obligarles a firmar una carta contando chorradas de este tipo.. Cuando les han pillado y les han expulsado por supuesto la noticia ha salido como que Musk es muy malo y no deja a la gente que opinen contra él.
> 
> La cantidad de marcas occidentales que van a caer en el olvido por estos mierdas va a ser muy alta, son basicamente saboteadores ideologicos.



Obviamente, los Mass Mierda dejando a los rojos infiltrados como victimas, y a Musk, que ha defendido correctamente a su empresa, su capital y su imagen corporativa, como victimario.

Si tan listos son estos despedidos, que monten ellos su empresa y le hagan la competencia a Musk con su "progresismo" y su ·"inclusividad"; es como los que defienden a BLM y rajan de Occidente, pues que emigren a Africa, ellos que tan buenos y listos son, y monten allí con los negros su Wakanda.


----------



## Salchichonio (20 Jun 2022)

Cuando sustituyeron a la pastorcilla por la vaquera marimacho ya se veía el rumbo


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (20 Jun 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Qué podía hacer Stan Lee? Si dijese que no le gustaban los cambios que hacían en el UCM, hubiera arruinado su imagen. J.K.Rowling se ha jodido la imagne pública de por vida por un comentario honesto.



A los 80 años tu imagen deberia importarte bastante poco ¿Estas de vuelta de todo y aceptas tragar al final de tu vida con una mierda? Lo podría entender de alguién joven con un futuro prometedor. Rowling fué infinitamente mas valiente siendo mas joven.


----------



## Cens0r (20 Jun 2022)

hastaloswebs2012 dijo:


> A los 80 años tu imagen deberia importarte bastante poco ¿Estas de vuelta de todo y aceptas tragar al final de tu vida con una mierda? Lo podría entender de alguién joven con un futuro prometedor. Rowling fué infinitamente mas valiente siendo mas joven.



Stan Lee es el paradigma del esquirol. Dejó bien claro que sus personajes pertenecían a Marvel. Por eso la empresa le trató tan bien toda su vida. A Jack Kirby, en cambio, lo jodieron y hundieron porque luchó por su propiedad intelectual, y así como a tantos geniales autores que se enfrentaron a la empresa.


----------



## ErListo (20 Jun 2022)

Normal. ¿A quien coño le interesa una película de Buzz a estas alturas?

Lo llegan a sacar tres o cuatro años después de Toy Story y lo peta.

Ya hubo una serie y no era muy para alla...


----------



## Santolin (20 Jun 2022)

Mirad la mierda degenerada que meten estos hijos de la grandisima puta entre las películas dirigidas para niños


----------



## octopodiforme (20 Jun 2022)

Mientras tanto, el capitán Pete Mitchell vuela a Mach 10.


----------



## RayoSombrio (20 Jun 2022)

Santolin dijo:


> Mirad la mierda degenerada que meten estos hijos de la grandisima puta entre las películas dirigidas para niños



Van a calzón quitado, pero cada vez mas gente ha visto el percal y les va a mandar a tomar por culo.


----------



## Von Riné (20 Jun 2022)

Sin defender a la película en si (no la he visto y no tengo interés), solo lleva 4 días en el cine y ha recaudado el 40% de los gastos. Un exito no va a ser pero todavía tiene margen para cubrir costes


----------



## tocafa (20 Jun 2022)

Me alegro.
Corromper a niños con homosexualidad antinatural tiene que tener un castigo.


----------



## TedKord (20 Jun 2022)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Cuando sustituyeron a la pastorcilla por la vaquera marimacho ya se veía el rumbo



En realidad la vaquera salía en Toy Story 2, muchos años antes que Disney se apuntase al progrerío más bestia, y no era especialmente marimacho (De hecho era la novia de Buzz).

La peli NWO de Toy Story es la 4ª. Después de cerrar cojonudamente la saga con la 3, los mandamases de Disney quisieron seguir explotando el filón y ordenaron una 4ª entrega, esta vez sí llena de progrerío y empoderamiento femenino. En la 3 se menciona que la pastorcilla le pasó algo terrible, sin especificar qué. En la 4 ya aparece como mujer liberada, dura, fuerte y empoderada, radicalmente distinta a como era en la 1 y la 2. La 4 por eso es un mojón bien grande.

Algo similar pasó con los Increíbles. La 1 una maravilla. La 2 cargada hasta las cejas de NOM, ponen de prota a la esposa y a Mr Increíble lo dejan cuidando a los niñis. Resultado: Peli lamentable.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (20 Jun 2022)

Lo mejor en esos casos es cargarse su argumento por reducción al absurdo.

Vale metemos maricas ¿Y sado-maso? ¿Algo de fetichismo quizás? ¿Dónde pone un progre como tú exactamente el límite?


----------



## Yaloves (21 Jun 2022)

Me maravilla la búsqueda de autoafirmación de la peña en foros como este. Una peli con un beso lésbico fracasa y la culpa es del beso, la propaganda woke y bla bla bla. No es que la peli sea mala no, es el beso.

Sin embargo sale una peli como la de Star Wars que también tenía uno y lo reventó en taquilla, y ahí la conclusión no es que sacar besos lésbicos es bueno para la taquilla.

Todas las pelis que no tienen besos gays y fracasan ¿Por qué es? ¿Por no ser suficientemente woke?

En fin... la empanada mental ea brutal.


----------



## El Pionero (21 Jun 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Si Walt levantara la cabeza, se volvía a morir...



Pues como buen masón y español estaría a favor


----------



## Yaloves (21 Jun 2022)

Estáis tarados. Siento decirte que no es la "derechita cobarde" la que acepta eso. Es el votante el que obliga a la derechita de toda la vida a convertirse en "cobarde". Los partidos van en general detrás de la sociedad.

Fíjate si ha cambiado el mundo en temas sociales que el gran líder político mundial de "ultraderecha", Trump, es un tipo abiertamente a favor del matrimonio gay.


----------



## LuismarpIe (21 Jun 2022)

Yaloves dijo:


> Me maravilla la búsqueda de autoafirmación de la peña en foros como este. Una peli con un beso lésbico fracasa y la culpa es del beso, la propaganda woke y bla bla bla. No es que la peli sea mala no, es el beso.
> 
> Sin embargo *sale una peli como la de Star Wars que también tenía uno y lo reventó en taquilla*, y ahí la conclusión no es que sacar besos lésbicos es bueno para la taquilla.
> 
> ...



De las 9 de star wars, descontando la inflación, es la que menos pasta hizo


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (21 Jun 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Si Walt levantara la cabeza, se volvía a morir...



Teniendo en cuenta sus ideas


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (21 Jun 2022)

El problema que tienen los maricas es que hasta el año 91existía una montaña inmensa de bibliografía apoyando la definición de la homosexualidad como lo que realmente es, una patología de tipo psiquiátrico y una desviación sexual DE LIBRO, como tantísimas otras.
La descatalogación de la misma como enfermedad no se hizo en base a argumentos médicos, sino puramente ideológicos. Y ellos en el fondo lo saben.

Pero claro llega un momento en que infiltran y ganan poder entre determinadas opciones políticas. Saben del rechazo mayoritario de la sociedad, que es así no por casualidad ni por adoctrinamiento en tanto es demasiado mayoritario y visceral para que pueda ser así. Es la típica aversión de origen natural que es sancionada o ratificada por posteriores reglas o dogmas de carácter cultural, ideológico o religioso.
Y claro comienzan una amplia operación siguiendo la ortodoxia gramsciana para usando técnicas de ingeniería social intentar revertir o modificar la percepción de la realidad imperante.

Usan herramientas de dos tipos. Represivas, es decir persiguiendo y censurando o marginando a aquel que cuestione sus postulados y "positivas" fomentando, difundiendo y publicitando dentro de contextos SIEMPRE atractivos conductas que ellos consideran normales.

Nunca veréis en estas pelis progres dos bolleras machorras (como lo son la mayoría) o con pinta de zumbadas que resulten desagradables. Siempre son dos pijinas aseadas, guapas y muy "normales" que se dan un piquito casto y sin mayor escándalo. Están obviamente vendiéndonos un producto.

Todo va en la misma dirección. Forzar la realidad siguiendo unos perfectamente estudiados pasos en su propaganda. Que en realidad son extrapolables a casi cualquier otro ámbito. Desde convencernos de que comer insectos es guay a que vivir de una determinada forma es lo mejor.

El jamón ibérico apenas necesita propaganda. Una cerveza fresquita en un día de calor tampoco. En cambio hacer pasar por conductas atractivas o normales aquellas que son mayoritariamente rechazadas sí.

Vivimos en una sociedad que apenas es religiosa, la mayoría de los niños ya ni siquiera se sabe los 10 mandamientos o el padre nuestro. Pero la aversión a la homosexualidad persiste porque simplemente es genuina y natural. Lo mismo que los niños prefieren juegos violentos y las niñas los rechazan.

Ellos lo saben. Así que la única manera que tienen de imponer su realidad es forzando y manipulando la del resto. La propaganda debe ser constante y omnipresente. Al punto de intentar convertir lo que siempre ha sido un consenso absoluto en practicamente todas las sociedades humanas en una especie de mera "superstición" plenamente superada.

No apelan a argumentos científicos o biológicos. Porque no pueden. Solo a la pura emotividad. Mirad que guapas son esas tortis, que majas y que buenas, mirad lo que se quieren ¿No se merecen lo mismo que el resto? Mirad que graciosos y excentricos son esos mariquitas ¿Veis que enrollados y divertidos?
Todo lo que sea para evitar la gran pregunta ¿Qué cojones tiene que ver como sea una persona con la condición natural que lo define? ¿Acaso los diabéticos buenos y majísimos dejan de ser enfermos por ello? ¿Si tu hermano que por lo demás es una bellísima persona se pincha heroína su conducta deja de ser reprobable?

Cualquier conducta humana puede ser tolerada o permitida. Lo que no se puede cambiar es la naturaleza última de esa conducta. Y en ello están.

Por eso lo de respetar o no la homosexualidad no es una cuestión solo moral sino también científica y filosófica. O dicho en roman paladino que una cosa es dejar de apedrear maricones y otra que nos hagan para ello comulgar con ruedas de molino.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (21 Jun 2022)

Lo que habría que proponerle a Disney es que en su próxima peli sean dos hermanitos o un papi y su hija (mayor de edad) los que se dan un piquito o un morreo directamente.

Que nos expliquen porqué el incesto es inmoral y en cambio la homosexualidad no, si siempre estaríamos hablando de adultos libres y responsables. 

Mejor aún el sumun del progresismo y el wokismo más vanguardista. Un padre homosexual liado con su hijo varón (mayor de edad que no se diga).

¿Alguien da más?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (21 Jun 2022)

¿Posible inspiración para una futura peli de Disney? Además salen negros.


----------



## Marchamaliano (21 Jun 2022)

Bien ya sé a que mierda no ir con mi hija


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (21 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> El problema que tienen los maricas es que hasta el año 91existía una montaña inmensa de bibliografía apoyando la definición de la homosexualidad como lo que realmente es, una patología de tipo psiquiátrico y una desviación sexual DE LIBRO, como tantísimas otras.
> La descatalogación de la misma como enfermedad no se hizo en base a argumentos médicos, sino puramente ideológicos. Y ellos en el fondo lo saben.
> 
> Pero claro llega un momento en que infiltran y ganan poder entre determinadas opciones políticas. Saben del rechazo mayoritario de la sociedad, que es así no por casualidad ni por adoctrinamiento en tanto es demasiado mayoritario y visceral para que pueda ser así. Es la típica aversión de origen natural que es sancionada o ratificada por posteriores reglas o dogmas de carácter cultural, ideológico o religioso.
> ...



Sublime amigo.


----------



## SrPurpuron (21 Jun 2022)

Lo que ocurre con Disney es lo que lleva ocurriendo desde hace 40 años. Los creadores siguen creyendo en la ingenuidad de la gente y en la de los niños, pero estamos ante un público cada vez menos ingenuo y por lo tanto es más difícil tlaborar mensajes liminales o subliminales en las producciones, pero lo seguirán intentando de igual manera.

Se piensan que los niños siguen siendo tan ingenuos como siempre y siempre los utilizan como pretexto para tratar temas adultos. Que dejen de utilizar el entretenimiento infantil para tratar temas de adultos.


----------



## CreepyCoin (21 Jun 2022)

hightower dijo:


> Alguno la ha visto?salvando el punto propaganda lgtb que afortunadamente no va más allá de eso (el héroe es utbh) la peli funciona bien como peli de ciencia ficción orientada a críos. A mi me gusto y yo soy un tocapelotas con la ciencia ficción. A mi crío también le gustó.



qué subnormal eres tú y tu larva


----------



## maromo (21 Jun 2022)

Yaloves dijo:


> Sin embargo sale una peli como la de Star Wars que también tenía uno y lo reventó en taquilla, y ahí la conclusión no es que sacar besos lésbicos es bueno para la taquilla.



Imagino que entiendes que la edad a las que van dirigidas las películas son diferentes, verdad?


----------



## Joaquim (21 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> *El problema que tienen los maricas es que hasta el año 91existía una montaña inmensa de bibliografía apoyando la definición de la homosexualidad como lo que realmente es, una patología de tipo psiquiátrico y una desviación sexual DE LIBRO*, como tantísimas otras.
> La descatalogación de la misma como enfermedad no se hizo en base a argumentos médicos, sino puramente ideológicos. Y ellos en el fondo lo saben.
> 
> Pero claro llega un momento en que infiltran y ganan poder entre determinadas opciones políticas. Saben del rechazo mayoritario de la sociedad, que es así no por casualidad ni por adoctrinamiento en tanto es demasiado mayoritario y visceral para que pueda ser así. Es la típica aversión de origen natural que es sancionada o ratificada por posteriores reglas o dogmas de carácter cultural, ideológico o religioso.
> ...



Curiosamente, en el año 89 cayó el Muro de Berlín, que cachualidá!! 







Sinceramente, creo que hay que tolerar y respetar las decisiones que cada persona adulta, tome libremente en su vida, no estoy a favor de ningún tipo de represión a la libertad individual, en adultos, en materia sexual; pero ahora los progres, desde las escuelas públicas, el cine, la televisión y demás, se están dedicando a FOMENTAR la homosexualidad en los niños, no tolerar, no, FOMENTAR, adoctrinando ideológicamente con temas sexuales a menores de edad, osease, haciendo PERVERSIÓN SEXUAL; ahí es donde hay que atacar,

Como he dicho antes, la diferencia entre el pervertido pederasta, con los caramelitos y la revista porno en el parque, y Ratacorp, es que al primero se le persigue legalmente por perversión de menores, y a los segundos no.


----------



## Joaquim (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Joaquim (21 Jun 2022)

Activista que salga a desestabilizar el gobierno y quemar las calles, se manda al ejercito, se les envía a Guantánamo, y se les juzga en un tribunal militar, verás que rapido se acaba el cachondeíto.

Es mas, ya que sabemos como funciona esto de los "incontrolados" que sirven a los intereses de la izquierda, tipo BLM, deberían los ciudadanos poder denunciar a los CFSE, y a los políticos al mando, por no protegerles ante esta turba, por dejación de funciones, exigiendo, si se requiere, sanciones, cárcel e indemnizaciones.

El Estado tiene el Monpólio de la VIolencia, pero después no quiere hablar de Responsabilidad sobre ese Monopolio, ya que es evidente, como vemos con los Okupas, los Manteros, los Refugees, los Lazis, los Bildutarras, los Antifa y los Moronegros entre otros, que cuando les conviene políticamente, hacen dejación de funciones, para perjuicio de ciudadanos inocentes, su integridad física y su propiedad privada, dejando a los delincuentes y agitadores campar a sus anchas.

Y si el Estado no se ve capaz, a través de los Cuerpos y Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado, a hacer frente a estos criminales y delincuentes, que se aparte y que deje paso a la Seguridad Privada.


----------



## RayoSombrio (21 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


>



Lo de She-Hulk era de esperar y es una pena, porque el personaje es bueno y se lo cargarán con gilipolleces.


----------



## Joaquim (21 Jun 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Lo de She-Hulk era de esperar y es una pena, porque el personaje es bueno y se lo cargarán con gilipolleces.



Los personajes les importan una mierda, solo son un Caballo de Troya para colarnos su mierda de ideología progre degenerada.


----------



## RayoSombrio (21 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Los personajes les importan una mierda, solo son un Caballo de Troya para colarnos su mierda de ideología progre degenerada.



Y ahora, con el viejo choto de presidente en EEUU y su corte de ratas, solo han redoblado la propaganda. Van a saco.


----------



## billyjoe87 (21 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> El problema que tienen los maricas es que hasta el año 91existía una montaña inmensa de bibliografía apoyando la definición de la homosexualidad como lo que realmente es, una patología de tipo psiquiátrico y una desviación sexual DE LIBRO, como tantísimas otras.
> La descatalogación de la misma como enfermedad no se hizo en base a argumentos médicos, sino puramente ideológicos. Y ellos en el fondo lo saben.
> 
> Pero claro llega un momento en que infiltran y ganan poder entre determinadas opciones políticas. Saben del rechazo mayoritario de la sociedad, que es así no por casualidad ni por adoctrinamiento en tanto es demasiado mayoritario y visceral para que pueda ser así. Es la típica aversión de origen natural que es sancionada o ratificada por posteriores reglas o dogmas de carácter cultural, ideológico o religioso.
> ...



Mis dieses


----------



## Ernest2498 (22 Jun 2022)

El único fracaso aquí es vuestra vida


----------



## F.Alonso21 (22 Jun 2022)

Nutricion, ojala palmen dinero.

Los origenes de Disney eran diferentes y por eso sospecho que eliminan dibujos antiguos ademas.

El parque de Disney en Orlando tiene categorizacion desde hace mucho de zona equivalente militar sensible a atentados (equivalente a base de submarinos nucleares por ejemplo y con mas rango de proteccion en millas), por lo tanto se puede derribar a quien sobrevuele esa zona si o si.
Sin embargo ciudades petadas no tienen esa consideracion si se pide permiso.

Curioso verdad?

Esta en propiedad del NWO a tope, sus orgienes los mezclan hasta con el nazismo pero hay mucha mezcla de todo y su empresaurio fundador dicen que si su cabeza esta congelada en hidrogeno o todo su cuerpo para despertar algun dia (fue de los primeros en aceptar el experimento tras su muerte).

(Las pocas cosas que se muy muy por encima).



luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> El problema que tienen los maricas es que hasta el año 91existía una montaña inmensa de bibliografía apoyando la definición de la homosexualidad como lo que realmente es, una patología de tipo psiquiátrico y una desviación sexual DE LIBRO, como tantísimas otras.
> La descatalogación de la misma como enfermedad no se hizo en base a argumentos médicos, sino puramente ideológicos. Y ellos en el fondo lo saben.
> 
> Pero claro llega un momento en que infiltran y ganan poder entre determinadas opciones políticas. Saben del rechazo mayoritario de la sociedad, que es así no por casualidad ni por adoctrinamiento en tanto es demasiado mayoritario y visceral para que pueda ser así. Es la típica aversión de origen natural que es sancionada o ratificada por posteriores reglas o dogmas de carácter cultural, ideológico o religioso.
> ...




BRUTALISIMO, 10 ESTRELLAS tiene su texto.

A lo que he de añadir, tengo mis sospechas recordando el fin de Roma y su imperio de si la Iglesia y ciertas religiones o de siempre se ha perseguido a los gays ya no por tema que no parece muy natural, en tema cientifico dicen que llevan mas mezcla de los otros cromosomas, no sale equilibrado para ser hombre o mujer, o era a los bi de verdad, y aun asi es un tema complejo que a saber si estaba manipulado.

Es que habia altos mandos gays jodiendo a la sociedad, no quiere decir que todos lo fuesen, sino los mandamases de ese gremio.
A lo largo de la historia tras esa caida han vivido escondidos y han tenido mujer y hasta hijos .

Pero vamos va de meter minorias para joder a la gente normal.

Hace 10-15 años respetabamos los gays porque nada nos hacian malo, pero a dia de hoy hay una imposicion salvaje y suelen trincar buenos puestos, ya que actuan al final como un cartel.

Y sigo respetando, pero el que imponga jodernos al resto le criticare hasta el fin como al politico y toda la elite satanica.


----------



## Joaquim (22 Jun 2022)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Nutricion, ojala palmen dinero.
> 
> Los origenes de Disney eran diferentes y por eso sospecho que eliminan dibujos antiguos ademas.
> 
> ...



La clave de su manipulación es que piden respeto y tolerancia, pero en realidad lo que hacen es exigir, de forma coactiva, imponerse sobre los demás, y fomentar, sobretodo entre los niños, su orientación, o desviación, sexual.

- La Guerra es la Paz

- La Libertad es la Esclavitud

- La Ignorancia es la Fuerza

- La Igualdad es la Discriminación

- La Diversidad es la Uniformidad

*- La Tolerancia es la Intransigencia*

Hablemos claro, TOLERAR no es FOMENTAR.


----------

